# help w/cartoonnetwork game download



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi all

I'm trying to download the game "the Kids Next Door Operation Best" from the Cartoon network website, and I keep getting the following error message: 

"An error has occurred in the script on this page

Line: 119
Char: 2
Error: Object does not support this property or method
Code: 0
URL http//www.cartoonnetwork.com/kndbest/loadr/index.html "

Can somebody give me some guidance on what this means and how to go about downloading this game.

I have all the required hardware and software installed (Flash, shockwave, ie6 sp1).

Thanks for any help/suggestions you may have. 

:4-dontkno


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

http://java.com/en/index.jsp , click on "get it now". Should help that script to run.


----------



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Fox,
I tried it but did not work. I get the download page but nothing downloads.

thanks

cobra18


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

hit "manual download" then, and run the executable.


----------



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see manual download. That's not a choice. You hit download and it brings you to another screen that has the choices of the games 
and "continue " below. 

Maybe I'm not following you?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

This isn't on a games site, it's on the Sun Java site...

Here's the direct link.


----------



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think I did not make myself clear. I have the java download. I tried downloading the game from cartoon network afterwards but it did not happen.

The java is already installed in my pc.

thx


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'll test this as soon as I get windows back. I'm currently working without a hard drive.


----------



## cobra18 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey FOX
are you up and running yet? Just an FYI, if you go to the site and try to download the game, it is a new episode/game every week for Operation Best,
under the GAMES tab.

thanks


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Cobra,

Nope, still using Knoppix linux from a CD, and no hard drive yet. It should come today though, so after I get everything set up, I'll go and see what could be the issue with this site.


----------



## roc1847 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Kids next door*



Fox said:


> Hi Cobra,
> 
> Nope, still using Knoppix linux from a CD, and no hard drive yet. It should come today though, so after I get everything set up, I'll go and see what could be the issue with this site.


I too am having problems with this game, if anyone could help me get my three year old on this Code name kids operation best, I would be so grateful!
Thank you
Tee



cobra18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to download the game "the Kids Next Door Operation Best" from the Cartoon network website, and I keep getting the following error message:
> 
> ...


I too was getting that error message, now it just pops to the thank you for playing screen. I do get a message saying. Failure to get connection to cartoon network web site? Please help!!!


----------

